# Wife Pregnant



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quick question?
I have applied for visa 189. In my signature my timeline is given. my question is my wife become pregnant just recently that is after medical was done last month. So now CO has not been allocated. What should i do? Who do i inform about change in status? Plus if we go to validate our PR next year ; after the baby is born do we have to go again to get his/her PR activated as well? I am confused.. any idea?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ali_sajjad86, 

fill out form 1022 and upload it in the eVisa system. Normally, they put the application on hold until after the baby is born, because most women don't want to go through X-ray for the medicals while pregnant. Since your wife already went through the medicals, I don't know what will happen. Some scenarios: 

A) If you *get the visa before the baby is born* and if your wife delivers it *in Australia*, he or she will automatically become an Australian *citizen*. 

B) If you get the visa and your *wife decides to deliver in Pakistan*, you will need to apply for a separate child visa (101) for the baby to get PR. 

C) If your wife *delivers the baby* (in Australia or overseas) *before the visa decision* is made, it will be *included in your 189 application* and get PR with you.

More information: Including Family Members in Your Application

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ali_sajjad86,
> 
> fill out form 1022 and upload it in the eVisa system. Normally, they put the application on hold until after the baby is born, because most women don't want to go through X-ray for the medicals while pregnant. Since your wife already went through the medicals, I don't know what will happen. Some scenarios:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. This really helps. I am still waiting to be assigned a CO. As the medicals are done already therefore i think our application should not be put on hold. I am running all these scenarios in my head and feeling  lol
lets see ... i think as soon as the CO is assigned will tell him will see from there. Thanks alot once again!
btw another quick question... The medicare covers complete cost? I mean as Visa 189 is permanent residence skills independent visa, does that mean if we do go to aus ( if my office approve 2-3 months leave) for delivery, everything will be free?


----------



## regina056 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

Can you update in which skill code you have done your process.
Seems to be quick.

Thanks


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

regina056 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you update in which skill code you have done your process.
> Seems to be quick.
> ...


Its there in my signature. I applied for Visa 189 skills independent category.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ali_sajjad86, 

Medicare is a co-paying system, so you will have to pay part of the costs out of your own pocket but the government helps. The delivery in a public hospital should not cost you anything but private hospitals are a different matter. If she has a complicated pregnancy and requires more checkups or after-care that may also incur additional costs. Read the following threads for further information: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...re-cover-google-page-ranking.html#post1707138
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/216482-moving-pregnant-wife.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/189074-questions-regarding-centrelink.html

While the tone in the last thread is sometimes none-too-pleasant, the information provided may still be interesting. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ali_sajjad86,
> 
> Medicare is a co-paying system, so you will have to pay part of the costs out of your own pocket but the government helps. The delivery in a public hospital should not cost you anything but private hospitals are a different matter. If she has a complicated pregnancy and requires more checkups or after-care that may also incur additional costs. Read the following threads for further information:
> 
> ...


Pls help!!!
I have 3 years of accounting degree from australia..completed 3 years ago..can i still claim points provided its been 3 yrs since completion..

Sorry to ask this here ..
Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

fill form 1022 and upload it ASAP with any proof (pregnancy test or something).

Now if you get the PR *BEFORE* birth, you all will get the PRs except the newborn, which you will have to lodge a child visa for the newborn. OR, if your wife is not too far along, she can give birth there (she will have to get Hep B vaccine first), and then the baby will be Australian citizen.

If your wife gives birth BEFORE the grant, then you will have to fill another form 1022, attach the newborn's passport and birth certificate, then wait for an eMedical form and a HAP ID for the kid, and do medicals. The baby will be added free of charge to your application and will get PR with the rest of the family.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> fill form 1022 and upload it ASAP with any proof (pregnancy test or something).
> 
> Now if you get the PR BEFORE birth, you all will get the PRs except the newborn, which you will have to lodge a child visa for the newborn. OR, if your wife is not too far along, she can give birth there (she will have to get Hep B vaccine first), and then the baby will be Australian citizen.
> 
> If your wife gives birth BEFORE the grant, then you will have to fill another form 1022, attach the newborn's passport and birth certificate, then wait for an eMedical form and a HAP ID for the kid, and do medicals. The baby will be added free of charge to your application and will get PR with the rest of the family.


Just to confirm, adding the baby to the application is free of charge? 

I had informed my CO regarding my intention to add the baby into my application and she responded with below requirements:
1. Full birth certificate
2. Bio data page of passport
3. Passport photo
4. Form 1022 - change of circumstances

I was about to ask my CO on how to pay the child's fee...but then I see this thread.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes you are right. This is free of charge. This is what CO wrote me :

"There is a note on file that you are expecting a baby in July 2014. To add child to the application after birth you will need to provide birth certificate, passport and a completed Form 1436 (no fee applicable). We will add your child to the application and provide a HAP ID as they will also need to meet the health requirement."

Hope this clear things up btw congrats in the baby. We are expecting anytime in July. Lets see. Goodluck


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Yes you are right. This is free of charge. This is what CO wrote me :
> 
> "There is a note on file that you are expecting a baby in July 2014. To add child to the application after birth you will need to provide birth certificate, passport and a completed Form 1436 (no fee applicable). We will add your child to the application and provide a HAP ID as they will also need to meet the health requirement."
> 
> Hope this clear things up btw congrats in the baby. We are expecting anytime in July. Lets see. Goodluck


Are you sure adding baby before grant is free of charge ?

I am also in similar situation and in process of adding my newly born daughter.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Nothing is free of charge, *buddy/dudette Sumy08!* There is approx. AUD 800 fees for baby.


this is for adding a baby while lodging. If you give birth to a baby post-lodgement, it's free to add them


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Awesome. Wasn't aware of that. Thanks! How much time does it take for adding baby for PR after post-lodgement?


post-lodgement, pre-grant is piece of cake. Fill a form, include passport, BC, get the HAP ID generated, do Meds, and voila !


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Just one clarification required - this is possible only if the baby was born after the visa application was lodged, right? I mean someone can't misuse this by adding the baby later on even if the baby was born before visa lodging. Seems obvious, but still clarifying. *Thanks dude, TheExpratriate*.


yes .... possible *only if* the baby was born *after lodging* AND *before grant*

Born before lodging : Must add as a migrating dependent

Born after grant : must apply for child visa separately (unless born in Australia)


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> this is for adding a baby while lodging. If you give birth to a baby post-lodgement, it's free to add them


Thanks dear.. That's a big relief..my daughter is born post lodgement and we already updated CO that we are expecting a baby which we would like to add to this existing application.

Now I am waiting for her birth certificate and post that passport would b applied.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Pregnant*

Hi,

I have applied for 190 visa on 14th April 2014 and expect a CO in a few days' time.
I am pregnant and due in Sept 2014. I have not yet done the medicals.

Pls can anybody advise me on how to go about this; which form is required to intimate the CO of the pregnancy.

Is any certificate required from the gynecologist.

After the baby is born I will have to submit form 1436, Form 1022, birth certificate, photograph of my baby and baby's passport.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks and regards,
caaustralia


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi. Well if the CO is not allotted yet to your case, you can wait and as soon as you receive the email inform him. Secondly if you are pregnant they will not issue you hAP id for medical. Your and baby's medical will be done after the baby is born. 
In my case, my wife got pregnant after a month of medical if i remember correctly. As soon as we knew, we informed the CO. He will tell you which forms you need to complete. The advantage is in this case baby can be added for free plus all the family will get the PR together. 
We had a baby 16th July. We are waiting for his passport to add him. My CO just asked me to fill couple of forms and send him passport copy, pictures, birth certificate and he will add the baby to the online application without any extra cost. 
Hope this helps. Goodluck for the baby
Takecares!!


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa on 14th April 2014 and expect a CO in a few days' time.
> I am pregnant and due in Sept 2014. I have not yet done the medicals.
> ...


Wait for CO to be assigned to you. They usually send an email if they need some documents such as form80, police clearance or medical results. That time, you have to inform your CO that you ar pregnant. Provide form 1022 together with certification of pregnancy from your doctor. CO will usually defer your medicals until the baby is born. 

With regards to adding the baby, they will ask for form1022(change of circumtances), birth certificate and passport. Once they will receive the passport, they will generate a hapid for the baby's medicals.

Best of luck and congrats for the baby!


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Pregnant*



ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi. Well if the CO is not allotted yet to your case, you can wait and as soon as you receive the email inform him. Secondly if you are pregnant they will not issue you hAP id for medical. Your and baby's medical will be done after the baby is born.
> In my case, my wife got pregnant after a month of medical if i remember correctly. As soon as we knew, we informed the CO. He will tell you which forms you need to complete. The advantage is in this case baby can be added for free plus all the family will get the PR together.
> We had a baby 16th July. We are waiting for his passport to add him. My CO just asked me to fill couple of forms and send him passport copy, pictures, birth certificate and he will add the baby to the online application without any extra cost.
> Hope this helps. Goodluck for the baby
> Takecares!!


Hi ali_sajjad86,

Congrats on the arrival of the baby. God bless you and your family.

Thanks for your reply.

Best regards,
caaustralia,


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Pregnant*



rowell said:


> Wait for CO to be assigned to you. They usually send an email if they need some documents such as form80, police clearance or medical results. That time, you have to inform your CO that you ar pregnant. Provide form 1022 together with certification of pregnancy from your doctor. CO will usually defer your medicals until the baby is born.
> 
> With regards to adding the baby, they will ask for form1022(change of circumtances), birth certificate and passport. Once they will receive the passport, they will generate a hapid for the baby's medicals.
> 
> Best of luck and congrats for the baby!


Thanks a lot rowell!

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## umair236 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My baby boy was born on 20th July and I had asked my CO to hold my grant untill after my child is born. She held my grant and asked me to provide form 1022, Passport and BC after the child is born. I am in process of making passport and BC for new angel. 

Regarding form 1022, I am filling in now, my question is that should I include my new born in dependant's information or just write his details in in Q 14(Details of Change). Please guide if anyone filled this form.

Thanks


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

umair236 said:


> Hi Guys, My baby boy was born on 20th July and I had asked my CO to hold my grant untill after my child is born. She held my grant and asked me to provide form 1022, Passport and BC after the child is born. I am in process of making passport and BC for new angel. Regarding form 1022, I am filling in now, my question is that should I include my new born in dependant's information or just write his details in in Q 14(Details of Change). Please guide if anyone filled this form. Thanks


Congrats man. Our baby was born on 16th July. We are in a process of getting his passport n all in line as well. My CO sent me the form but i didnt looked at it. Let me check it out and will update you. Hey are you in Dubai as well? PM man lets meet up


----------



## umair236 (Jan 4, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Congrats man. Our baby was born on 16th July. We are in a process of getting his passport n all in line as well. My CO sent me the form but i didnt looked at it. Let me check it out and will update you. Hey are you in Dubai as well? PM man lets meet up


Thanks Bro, Sent PM, please check...


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

umair236 said:


> Thanks Bro, Sent PM, please check...


Hey mate. I just checked my record. I just added detailed summary in q14. Afterwards CO informed me that once the baby is born i need to fill form 1436 adding an additional applicant after lodgment and in the email he said no fee applicable. 
Hope that answer your question. But i filled and informed the CO about the baby as soon as we found out that wife is pregnant.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rowell said:


> Just to confirm, adding the baby to the application is free of charge?
> 
> I had informed my CO regarding my intention to add the baby into my application and she responded with below requirements:
> 1. Full birth certificate
> ...


folowing info is available online at Including Family Members in Your Application


> If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you must tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:
> 
> complete Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances (266KB PDF file)
> attach a certified copy of the birth certificate to the form
> mail them to the office that is processing your application.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hey mate. I just checked my record. I just added detailed summary in q14. Afterwards CO informed me that once the baby is born i need to fill form 1436 adding an additional applicant after lodgment and in the email he said no fee applicable.
> Hope that answer your question. But i filled and informed the CO about the baby as soon as we found out that wife is pregnant.


it means form 1436 also needed to be filled? i thought this form is for adding dependents other than new born child... you indirectly answered my question which i asked here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...hing-subclass-189-pakistan-3.html#post4899769


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> it means form 1436 also needed to be filled? i thought this form is for adding dependents other than new born child... you indirectly answered my question which i asked here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...hing-subclass-189-pakistan-3.html#post4899769


the link here further states that!



> If a child is born after an application is lodged, but before it is decided, _the child will automatically be included in their parents' application(s)_. It does not matter if the child is born in or outside Australia. _The parent will need to tell us about the birth._


thats y i am convinced that form 1436 is not needed. 1022 will suffice in case of a new born child


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Time taken to add new brn*



Waqarali20005 said:


> the link here further states that!
> 
> 
> 
> thats y i am convinced that form 1436 is not needed. 1022 will suffice in case of a new born child


A question! how many days normally does it take to add new born in an application?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys, any update on this thread? I just updated my application today by sending email to CO with my new born child's birth certificate, passport and form1022. I also attached the documents in immiaccount. Anybody got cleared so far after adding their new born baby? Appreciate it if anyone can give an update. Thanks guys!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rowell said:


> Guys, any update on this thread? I just updated my application today by sending email to CO with my new born child's birth certificate, passport and form1022. I also attached the documents in immiaccount. Anybody got cleared so far after adding their new born baby? Appreciate it if anyone can give an update. Thanks guys!


takes a few business days, a week tops according to a few of my friends' who did it


----------



## Faraz00 (Oct 10, 2014)

rowell said:


> Guys, any update on this thread? I just updated my application today by sending email to CO with my new born child's birth certificate, passport and form1022. I also attached the documents in immiaccount. Anybody got cleared so far after adding their new born baby? Appreciate it if anyone can give an update. Thanks guys!


I sent my baby's passport on 9th sept and asked to generate hap id for medical examination. The CO replied with HAP id on 26th Sept. Completed the baby's medical examination on 30th Sept. Received the grant for the 3 of us on 13th Oct.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Faraz00 said:


> I sent my baby's passport on 9th sept and asked to generate hap id for medical examination. The CO replied with HAP id on 26th Sept. Completed the baby's medical examination on 30th Sept. Received the grant for the 3 of us on 13th Oct.


Thanks for the update mate and big congratulations on your visa grant. So, I will have to wait then for my CO to reply my email. 

By the way, did your wife and baby went for medicals together? I am planning to wait for my baby's hapID then my wife and son can process their medical exams on same day. Would it be okay?


----------



## Faraz00 (Oct 10, 2014)

rowell said:


> Thanks for the update mate and big congratulations on your visa grant. So, I will have to wait then for my CO to reply my email.
> 
> By the way, did your wife and baby went for medicals together? I am planning to wait for my baby's hapID then my wife and son can process their medical exams on same day. Would it be okay?


It should be fine as long as medicals are completed for all three of you.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

Now I need advice from experience or moderator. We got our grant today, my wife will have our baby any time from now. I know we have to get child visa 101, but we plan to move to Aussie in first week of February. Baby will be born in America. What can we do? Questions: what way can we get in by February with baby? What visa for baby allows him stay in Aussie while we process his PR? How long is processing time for child visa? Can child visa be processed onsite? Just need help on how to proceed.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Akin said:


> Now I need advice from experience or moderator. We got our grant today, my wife will have our baby any time from now. I know we have to get child visa 101, but we plan to move to Aussie in first week of February. Baby will be born in America. What can we do? Questions: what way can we get in by February with baby? What visa for baby allows him stay in Aussie while we process his PR? How long is processing time for child visa? Can child visa be processed onsite? Just need help on how to proceed.


You have to move to Australia first then apply for the child visa.

An American child could apply for an ETA Tourist visa, if it doesn't have a "no further stay" condition, then you can apply onshore, but I highly doubt you can keep the child there for that long till the child visa is approved, plus, you will need to advise your CO to give you a pre-decision notice because the child has to be offshore at the decision time, otherwise the visa will be null and void.

for an American child (LR), an onshore visa processing time is 7 months, offshore is 3 months.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> You have to move to Australia first then apply for the child visa.
> 
> An American child could apply for an ETA Tourist visa, if it doesn't have a "no further stay" condition, then you can apply onshore, but I highly doubt you can keep the child there for that long till the child visa is approved, plus, you will need to advise your CO to give you a pre-decision notice because the child has to be offshore at the decision time, otherwise the visa will be null and void.
> 
> for an American child (LR), an onshore visa processing time is 7 months, offshore is 3 months.


Thanks so much my frien. ETA is 3 months at a time. However, can I apply for visitor visa 600? Can I get a year for that? A and can I get a bridging visa for ETA or visitor visa?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Akin said:


> Thanks so much my frien. ETA is 3 months at a time. However, can I apply for visitor visa 600? Can I get a year for that? A and can I get a bridging visa for ETA or visitor visa?


Bridging visa depends on the visa issued having NFS clause or not. NFS = no bridging, No NFS = Bridging possible.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Bridging visa depends on the visa issued having NFS clause or not. NFS = no bridging, No NFS = Bridging possible.


I see. If the CO is aware child is going to Australia with visitor visa with parents will PR, SO THAT child can apply for child visa, are they likely to exempt NFS clause? 

What do you think will be my best two otions in my circumstance: we plan to be in Aussie by Early Feb.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I just received the reply from my CO with my new born's hapID. When I logged into my immiaccount, my son is already included in the application. However, there is no "organise your health examinations" link for the baby. Do I have to use the eMedical client to print the eMedical referral letter? Or do I need to inform my CO that the link is missing. Any good advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Akin said:


> I see. If the CO is aware child is going to Australia with visitor visa with parents will PR, SO THAT child can apply for child visa, are they likely to exempt NFS clause? What do you think will be my best two otions in my circumstance: we plan to be in Aussie by Early Feb.


No, they are likely to reject the visa

You apply for the ETA, then inform the child visa CO that the child is onshore and you'd need a pre-decision notice


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rowell said:


> Hi guys, I just received the reply from my CO with my new born's hapID. When I logged into my immiaccount, my son is already included in the application. However, there is no "organise your health examinations" link for the baby. Do I have to use the eMedical client to print the eMedical referral letter? Or do I need to inform my CO that the link is missing. Any good advice will be greatly appreciated.


 eMedical


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> No, they are likely to reject the visa
> 
> You apply for the ETA, then inform the child visa CO that the child is onshore and you'd need a pre-decision notice


Well, but ETA can't be more than 3 months at a time and processing time for child with American passport onshore is 7 months. How then does that work? I cannot keep the child illegally in Australia and be waiting for child visa 101. Is bridging visa available for ETA?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Akin said:


> Well, but ETA can't be more than 3 months at a time and processing time for child with American passport onshore is 7 months. How then does that work? I cannot keep the child illegally in Australia and be waiting for child visa 101. Is bridging visa available for ETA?


if the ETA has NFS you cannot even apply onshore and there would be no bridging

If it has no NFS, you can apply onshore and you can get a bridging visa

If you get an ETA with NFS, your only way is to have one parent in Australia to set up residence, then apply for the child visa, then wait for the grant, then come onshore with the child.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> if the ETA has NFS you cannot even apply onshore and there would be no bridging
> 
> If it has no NFS, you can apply onshore and you can get a bridging visa
> 
> If you get an ETA with NFS, your only way is to have one parent in Australia to set up residence, then apply for the child visa, then wait for the grant, then come onshore with the child.


Thanks a lot, you have been so helpful. I appreciate.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Quick question?
> I have applied for visa 189. In my signature my timeline is given. my question is my wife become pregnant just recently that is after medical was done last month. So now CO has not been allocated. What should i do? Who do i inform about change in status? Plus if we go to validate our PR next year ; after the baby is born do we have to go again to get his/her PR activated as well? I am confused.. any idea?


Hi Sajjad. I have the same case. Will fly in starting of 2015 hopefully. Should I take my wife along me?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Hi Sajjad. I have the same case. Will fly in starting of 2015 hopefully. Should I take my wife along me?


Hello my friend. This thread is really old. I informed my CO by change in status form and got my baby added to the application for free. Now its our 13th month. Application is under SC. Waiting for grant soon hopefully


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Hi Sajjad. I have the same case. Will fly in starting of 2015 hopefully. Should I take my wife along me?


Hi Dear

You have directed your question to another respectable member but I think I can give you an opinion on the issue.

I will highly recommend you to take your wife along with you and deliver the baby there. The baby will be an Australian citizen by birth. And with regard to updating the CO on the matter, I will say you do not need to update the CO until the delivery is very close as it will only delay your application.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

babajani said:


> Hi Dear
> 
> You have directed your question to another respectable member but I think I can give you an opinion on the issue.
> 
> ...


Hiding facts from the CO is WRONG. You are advised in the initial contact to update the CO on any changes to maternity/marriage/residence


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

Our son is born in the US on 1st December! What is next?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No, please get your facts correct:

You can still be a sponsoring parent if you: 1: entered Australia in the past but are outside Australia when you lodge the application 2: *have been granted your Australian permanent resident visa but have not yet entered Australia.
*

Child visa (subclass 101)

Girl Aussie



TheExpatriate said:


> You have to move to Australia first then apply for the child visa.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> No, please get your facts correct:
> 
> You can still be a sponsoring parent if you: 1: entered Australia in the past but are outside Australia when you lodge the application 2: *have been granted your Australian permanent resident visa but have not yet entered Australia.
> *
> ...


Oh thanks. So what steps do I take now please?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No problem. Read this Child Migration Booklet & Document Checklist: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1128.pdf

Child visa (subclass 101)

Girl Aussie



Akin said:


> Oh thanks. So what steps do I take now please?


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> No problem. Read this Child Migration Booklet & Document Checklist:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1128.pdf
> 
> ...


Ok, I will and get back to you.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sure 

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



Akin said:


> Ok, I will and get back to you.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Sure
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Too much info to process, while I spend time with my son in the US, been busy. Pls advice, what is my best option, if I want to relocate in February? Can d baby get visitor visa 600 and can we apply for him while in Aussie with visa 600 visitor? 

Is it correct that child visa 101 processing from outside Aussie for a child with US passport has processing time of 3 months?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah it's a lot to read. Let me get some info for you & hopefully will be able to advice you soon sometime today or tomorrow.

Girl Aussie



Akin said:


> Too much info to process, while I spend time with my son in the US, been busy. Pls advice, what is my best option, if I want to relocate in February? Can d baby get visitor visa 600 and can we apply for him while in Aussie with visa 600 visitor?
> 
> Is it correct that child visa 101 processing from outside Aussie for a child with US passport has processing time of 3 months?


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Yeah it's a lot to read. Let me get some info for you & hopefully will be able to advice you soon sometime today or tomorrow.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks a lot! And just to reiterate, my Nigerian family got 189 on Nov 27, baby boy born in US on Dec 1, and has US passport. We plan to relocate to Australia early February, but possible to delay about a month maximum. We are all moving back to Nigeria by year end to finalize travel and relocation plans.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes the average processing time for child visa 101 lodged outside Australia from low risk country is 3 months.

1: You can apply Child Visa first & then go for visitor visa.

DOCUMENT CHECKLIST

You need to provide documents to support your application for this visa. We can make a decision using the information you provide when you lodge your application. It is in your interest to provide as much information as possible with your application.

Provide certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless we specifically ask for them. Police certificates should be original documents. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations.

Use this checklist to make sure your application is complete.

Forms

Lodge these forms at the same time:

Form 47CH Application for migration to Australia by a child
Form 40CH Sponsorship for a child to migrate to Australia.

Charges

Pay the visa application charge.
Receiving assistance

If someone gives you advice or lodges your application for you:
Form 956 Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance (133 kB pdf) (the agent or exempt person completes the form and you must sign it).

If you would like someone else to receive correspondence from us on your behalf:
Form 956a Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (116 kB pdf) (the recipient completes the form and you must sign it).
​
Character requirements

Police checks for everyone included in the visa application who is 16 years of age or older:
an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
Provide the original certificates and keep a copy for yourself.

The child

Two recent passport-sized photographs (45 mm x 35 mm) of the child (four photos if health examinations have not been completed).
These photographs should be of the head and shoulders only against a plain background.
Print the name of the child on the back of each photograph.
Certified copy of the child’s birth registration showing both parents’ names. If you cannot get this document, provide a certified copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following documents:
passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the child’s identity.
If relevant, provide the same documents for anyone included as a dependent child in the child’s application.

If the child’s name has changed or the name of anyone included in the child’s application has changed: a certified copy of evidence of the name change.
If the child was adopted before the parent became an Australia citizen, holder of an Australian permanent resident visa or an eligible New Zealand citizen, certified copies of the adoption papers or the Adoption Compliance Certificate.
If the child is a step child of the sponsor, documents to show all of the following:
the child’s parent is the former partner of the sponsoring step-parent
the child’s biological or adoptive parentage
the step parent (sponsor) has legal parental responsibility for the child
the child is younger than 18 years of age.
Additional documents for a child 18 years of age or older

If the child is enrolled as a full-time student: evidence of their enrolment and active participation in a post-secondary course of study
An explanation of a gap of more than six months in study between finishing the final year of secondary school and starting further studies.

Evidence that the child is financially dependent on their sponsor for their basic needs of food, shelter and clothing, and how long this support has been provided. Evidence could include:

bank statements
money transfers
rent receipts.
If the child is claiming to have a disability: evidence from a qualified medical practitioner that the child has total or partial loss of bodily or mental functions and this stops them from working
The sponsor

Evidence that the child’s parent is an Australian citizen, has an Australian permanent resident visa, or an eligible New Zealand citizen. Evidence can include a certified copy of:
their birth certificate
an Australian passport or foreign passport containing evidence of permanent residence or Australian citizenship certificate
for New Zealand citizens, evidence of length of residence in Australia and of continuing links with Australia.
Evidence that the sponsor has the legal right to decide where the child is to live, such as:
certified copies of official legal documents, such as a court-issued custody, access or guardianship order
astatutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the child stating that they have no objection to the child’s migration
Form 1229 Consent form to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years (125 kB PDF). 
If you use Form 1229 or a statutory declaration, you will have to attach a certified copy of the other parent’s government-issued identification document (such as a passport or drivers licence) with their photograph and signature.

If you are including a child younger than 18 years of age in your application:

an AFP National Police Check for your sponsor, if the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
police certificates from each country in which the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
Provide the original certificates. Your sponsor can keep a copy for their own records.

If the sponsor has paid child support or given an assurance of support for anyone else, the sponsor must provide a statement that shows:
the sponsor’s relationship with that other person or those people
the dates of lodgement of any sponsorship or nominations (including any current sponsorship) or assurances of support
the amount and frequency of child support payments.

2: you can apply ETA online but there are conditions:

valid for multiple visits within 12 months from date of issue maximum length of each visit is three months

condition 8115 - Work is not allowed. You may undertake business visitor activities (undertaking of business enquiries and contractual negotiations, and attending conferences). For information on visas to work in Australia, visit Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
condition 8201 - you must not study for more than three months
condition 8527 - you must be free from tuberculosis
condition 8528 - you must not have any criminal convictions for which you have been sentenced for a total combined period of 12 months or more, whether or not the sentence/s were served.

Girl Aussie



Akin said:


> Too much info to process, while I spend time with my son in the US, been busy. Pls advice, what is my best option, if I want to relocate in February? Can d baby get visitor visa 600 and can we apply for him while in Aussie with visa 600 visitor?
> 
> Is it correct that child visa 101 processing from outside Aussie for a child with US passport has processing time of 3 months?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

This is the link for US embassy for ETA visa:

DIAC_ETAInfo - Embassy of Australia

Girl Aussie




Akin said:


> Thanks a lot! And just to reiterate, my Nigerian family got 189 on Nov 27, baby boy born in US on Dec 1, and has US passport. We plan to relocate to Australia early February, but possible to delay about a month maximum. We are all moving back to Nigeria by year end to finalize travel and relocation plans.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Yes the average processing time for child visa 101 lodged outside Australia from low risk country is 3 months.
> 
> 1: You can apply Child Visa first & then go for visitor visa.
> 
> ...



Wao! Thanks so much, you are amazing. This helped a lot.

Few questions. 

1. What makes for low risk? That the child has US citizenship and passport, or does it includes location from where the application is lodged? We are likely to apply from Nigeria in two weeks time.

2. Is the application for child visa 101 online via immi account too? Can I use my immi account for another application......this 101 child visa as well?

3. I read that for someone to sponsor, they must have been resident in Aussie for at least two years...for the visitor visa600. Does this two years residency also involve child visa 101?

4. Is my yet to be activated visa 189 sufficient to sponsor the child for 101 child visa?

5. Can I use the police check I used for my visa for this one too? It's dated 26 November 2014. 

6. Is it just my PCC or that of both parents?

7. The child is just days old, can't write, so do I fill form to act on his behalf and communicate on his behalf? Am not a migration agent, does it matter? 

8. If we apply for child visa 101 outside Australia and then visitor visa, maybe eta, will we need to to outside Australia when the visa is decided?

9. Can we request they inform us before final decision, if we know the case officer, so that if child needs to be outside Australia we can take him out to d US while we wait for decision..

10. This is not a question but complement: you are a blessing. Thanks a million, for your time and efforts to help us all.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Akin said:


> Wao! Thanks so much, you are amazing. This helped a lot.
> 
> Few questions.
> 
> ...


1- The child is a US Citizen, hence it's low risk

2- yes

3- No idea

4- No idea

5- yes since it's considered valid for 1 year

6- both parents

7- yes you can since you are the legal guardian

8- yes, the website says "The visa application must be lodged outside Australia and the child must be outside Australia when the visa is decided."

9- yes you can ask for that, you don't have to go to all the way to the US though, NZ is nearby and good enough


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry couldn't get back earlier, please find your answers below:

1: Low Risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports, this includes US citizens

2: I am not sure as it says 'Lodge your application at one of the immigration offices outside Australia, which will tell you how you can pay' so perhaps you can call DIAC and check.

3: You do not need to be in Australia at the time of application. You can still be a sponsoring parent if you:

a:entered Australia in the past but are outside Australia when you lodge the application
b:have been granted your Australian permanent resident visa but have not yet entered Australia.

4: same as 3:

5: if it's valid then sure you can

6: both

7: yes you can fill

8: yes as this visa application is lodged outside Australia so the child must be outside Australia when the visa is decided.

9: CO will update you, you can fly anywhere not necessarily US

10: I really appreciate your feedback & beautiful comment.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



Akin said:


> Wao!
> 
> This is not a question but complement: you are a blessing. Thanks a million, for your time and efforts to help us all.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Sorry couldn't get back earlier, please find your answers below:
> 
> 1: Low Risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports, this includes US citizens
> 
> ...


And just when I thought I had it all figure out, came across more information that changes everything. 

It turns out child visas cannot be lodged online, but at your closest Australian Mission. I checked the Wshington Mission website and says processing time for child visa 101 is 8 months in their office, not the 3 months in the DIBP website. That makes it almost impossible for me to wait and process s we must enter Australia by 2 October. 

I thought abut getting. Nigerian passport for our son so he can apply from Nigeria. The processing center for child visa for Nigeria is South Africa and on their site it says child visa processing time is 6 months for South African visa holders and 12 months for non South Africa visa holder, and the site specifically says it's different from the 14 months processing time on the DIBP site. This too will not work. It turns out when you apply via paper, you have to consider the information on the website of the submission office, not just DIBP! 

Now, I guess am left with no choice than to enter with a visitor visa 600 for the child and then apply for child visa 802 from within Australia. Visitor visa 600 tourist stream processing time is a month in Washington and South Africa, and can even be done online. It can be for three months, but up to and nit more than 12 months is possible, just what I need (12 months, since child visa 802 issued within Australia is 7 months for low risk and 8 months for high risk). However, the visa may require sponsor, and one condition clearly stated for a sponsor of a visitor visa is settlement in Australia, at least 2 years residence. Sponsorship request is compulsory for the family sponsored stream of visa 600, but may be requested by DIBP for the tourist stream of visa 600. It's not within my control, or what can I do? 

Again, no further stay condition is common for visa 600, and with that, child can't apply for any other visa while in Australia. Website states that a waiver for of further stay can be granted, but it has consequences, if it's a sponsors applicant: you can't sponsor anyone for five years on that class of visa and you forfeit your bond.

If the child gets a visa 600 tourist visitor visa of 12 months, without a sponsor required and no 'no further stay' condition, we are good to go! Case closed. But this is nit within our control. But the discretion of the grant officer. What can I do about this? Can I let them know my plan in my visitor vis application? What is the consequence, if they know we are PR and will apply for the child PR after the visitor visa?

Should I just apply for child visa 101in Washington and then visitor visa, and when it expires before child vis comes the the child outside Australia? Are the child will have to be outside Aussie when vis is decided if we go for child vis 101. As the cost.....child vis 101 is about 2,300 while child vis 802 is about 3,500......and then air travels.......wao! Don't think I want to put mother and child through so much flying! 

With do I do now? 

Now, what is practically possible?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I understand your situation, I stated in me last post too that you can't apply online you have to apply through immigration offices. It's interesting to know the time lines you mentioned for child visa 101. 

I don't know it's totally your call but am just wondering if you apply for Child Visa 101 & then apply for his ETA, once its granted, you both & child travel Australia together, you both validate your PR & before child's visa expire (which is 3 months) you all go back to US or Nigeria. Once visa is validated you will get 5 years to move to Australia Permanently. This is the only option I can think of right now. 

Also just for your knowledge, one of our friend visited us from US & he didn't get 'No Further Stay' condition on his ETA.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie 



Akin said:


> And just when I thought I had it all figure out, came across more information that changes everything.
> 
> It turns out child visas cannot be lodged online, but at your closest Australian Mission. I checked the Wshington Mission website and says processing time for child visa 101 is 8 months in their office, not the 3 months in the DIBP website. That makes it almost impossible for me to wait and process s we must enter Australia by 2 October.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> I understand your situation, I stated in me last post too that you can't apply online you have to apply through immigration offices. It's interesting to know the time lines you mentioned for child visa 101.
> 
> I don't know it's totally your call but am just wondering if you apply for Child Visa 101 & then apply for his ETA, once its granted, you both & child travel Australia together, you both validate your PR & before child's visa expire (which is 3 months) you all go back to US or Nigeria. Once visa is validated you will get 5 years to move to Australia Permanently. This is the only option I can think of right now.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I appreciate. Yes, I guess my options are limited, but I know it's not a tough thing, but one must weigh the options and make sure one makes informed decision and the right move, otherwise consequences can be great.

For sure child will have to enter Australia with visitor visa in Feb. your counsel seem my most informed option at the moment. With I get someone who has been in a similar scenario to comment. Maybe I should use visitor visa 600 tourist stream, might be favoured to have up to 12 months with no 'no further stay' condition. Who knows? It's online too and takes a month. If for whatever reason it's denied, i will then try the 24 hours eta. Does that sound reasonable? And yes, I think I will lodge child visa 101 at Washington office. Good thing is CO will have to tell us when to do Medicals, so we will know our CO, and can arrange pre-decision information...... What do you think?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello

Can a applicant undergone laproscopy in last one month face any problems in his/her medical clearance??

Thanks

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can a applicant undergone laproscopy in last one month face any problems in his/her medical clearance??
> 
> ...


Laparoscopy in which organ?

Generally know but you might need a report from your surgeon/specialist


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Laparoscopy in which organ?
> 
> Generally know but you might need a report from your surgeon/specialist


In lower abdomen.
Do they send or fill applicants medical history sumwhr??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> In lower abdomen.
> Do they send or fill applicants medical history sumwhr??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


they ask you to declare, if you don't and the doctor finds out, it won't look good. You need to declare it


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> they ask you to declare, if you don't and the doctor finds out, it won't look good. You need to declare it


Ok thanx

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, someone from similar experience can certainly assist you better but as per me understanding you guys don't meet the Sponsor requirement for Visitor visa 600 which is:

'A sponsor must:

be an Australian citizen or permanent resident
be older than 18 years of age
*have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than two years)' *

This is the link: Visitor visa (subclass 600)

For your information 'An ETA allows the holder to travel to Australia as many times as required within the validity period which is 12 months from the date of issue. The maximum length of each visit is three months' so I think your best move would be to go for Child visa first & as soon as you apply go for ETA.

Hope you make the right decision.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie










:


Akin said:


> Thanks a lot! I appreciate. Yes, I guess my options are limited, but I know it's not a tough thing, but one must weigh the options and make sure one makes informed decision and the right move, otherwise consequences can be great.
> 
> For sure child will have to enter Australia with visitor visa in Feb. your counsel seem my most informed option at the moment. With I get someone who has been in a similar scenario to comment. Maybe I should use visitor visa 600 tourist stream, might be favoured to have up to 12 months with no 'no further stay' condition. Who knows? It's online too and takes a month. If for whatever reason it's denied, i will then try the 24 hours eta. Does that sound reasonable? And yes, I think I will lodge child visa 101 at Washington office. Good thing is CO will have to tell us when to do Medicals, so we will know our CO, and can arrange pre-decision information...... What do you think?


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Ok, someone from similar experience can certainly assist you better but as per me understanding you guys don't meet the Sponsor requirement for Visitor visa 600 which is:
> 
> 'A sponsor must:
> 
> ...




Thanks! Your counsel is my best option so far, and that is what I intend to do....apply for child visa and then ETA...

However, tourist stream of visitor visa may or may not need sponsor. Family sponsor stream, which you posted, definitely require sponsor. What o don't know is what criteria is used to demand sponsor for tourist visa. DIBP website says if you apply for tourist stream visitor visa 600, don't fill sponsorship form, except you are contacted to do so. So, they will depend on some info to request for sponsorship, it's not automatic. That condition is what I don't know, and it's likely discresionary.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Sajjad,

Could you please let me know about your final decision. Because i am running through same issues.

Hammad


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Wish I could assist you anymore but to be honest I don't have any personal experience with child visa so all the information I got is through immi website, you may like to check with any agent & see what they advise you. Good Luck anyway.

Girl Aussie



Akin said:


> Thanks! Your counsel is my best option so far, and that is what I intend to do....apply for child visa and then ETA...
> 
> However, tourist stream of visitor visa may or may not need sponsor. Family sponsor stream, which you posted, definitely require sponsor. What o don't know is what criteria is used to demand sponsor for tourist visa. DIBP website says if you apply for tourist stream visitor visa 600, don't fill sponsorship form, except you are contacted to do so. So, they will depend on some info to request for sponsorship, it's not automatic. That condition is what I don't know, and it's likely discresionary.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Wish I could assist you anymore but to be honest I don't have any personal experience with child visa so all the information I got is through immi website, you may like to check with any agent & see what they advise you. Good Luck anyway.
> 
> Girl Aussie


UPDATE!
So this waswhathappened, I made my decision to apply for visitor visa 600 tourist stream and I did yesterday, and in my application stated that the whole family recently got visa 189 and days after baby was born in the US, and since we plan moving in February it's tight applying for child is 101. I then requested for 12 months stay, multiple entry and stated I needed that to enable baby apply for child visa 101 and travel to Aussie in February and be able to leave again to he outside for decision. I attached the chane f circumstances form I submitted after baby was born and visa was already issued, together with whole family visa grant letter, in addition to baby passport and birth certificate. Also submitted financial resources and asset documents, just show I can take care of my child without having to depend on government support, and to reduce chances of them asking for sponsorship, which we can't do cos of settlement condition.

OUTCOME: in 24 hours, I vote visitor visa 600 tourist stream, 12 months stay period, and the condition is no work and no study beyond 3 months- the dreaded no further stay condition was absent! 

So I have all I need now, to apply for child visa 101 or child visa 802 and move even today with the whole famil of we choose. Am likely to go for via 101. The DIBP no I called thinks it's possible Washington processes it much less than the 8months of their site. And it's almost 1,200 dollars cheaper.

I thank you so much my dear friend for your patience with me, guidance and informed contributions. This will possibly help others too.

Now to the relocation stage!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh wow, this is such a fantastic news. I am so happy for you. Now you have a clear picture so you can choose between 101 & 802. 

Good Luck ahead!

Girl Aussie



Akin said:


> OUTCOME: in 24 hours, I vote visitor visa 600 tourist stream, 12 months stay period, and the condition is no work and no study beyond 3 months- the dreaded no further stay condition was absent!
> 
> So I have all I need now, to apply for child visa 101 or child visa 802 and move even today with the whole famil of we choose. Am likely to go for via 101. The DIBP no I called thinks it's possible Washington processes it much less than the 8months of their site. And it's almost 1,200 dollars cheaper.
> 
> ...


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Pregnant wife*


Here is my situation: 
My wife is in her 7th month of pregnancy and baby is due on 1st week of March 2015. My wife is the primary applicant and we got invitation for 189 Visa on dec 19th 2014. 

First thought medicals for my wife will not be possible but after consulting radiologist, they said we can put a shield to protect the abdomen and take chest x-ray and not to worry. 

Now, what should I do ? Should I go ahead with meds, PPC etc.. If I go ahead now and thinking they will grant a visa 3 or 4 months , how will my child get a visa ? Should I inform them now… Before 15th Feb I need to make a payment otherwise this invite will go waste. 

Please suggest the options as I am confused.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kris299 said:


> Here is my situation:
> My wife is in her 7th month of pregnancy and baby is due on 1st week of March 2015. My wife is the primary applicant and we got invitation for 189 Visa on dec 19th 2014.
> 
> First thought medicals for my wife will not be possible but after consulting radiologist, they said we can put a shield to protect the abdomen and take chest x-ray and not to worry.
> ...


better wait, because if she gets the visa shortly before child birth, your child will not have a visa and it will take more than a year for it.


Good things happen to those who wait


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Its better to wait for delivery rather than go for medical.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

kris299 said:


> Here is my situation:
> My wife is in her 7th month of pregnancy and baby is due on 1st week of March 2015. My wife is the primary applicant and we got invitation for 189 Visa on dec 19th 2014.
> 
> First thought medicals for my wife will not be possible but after consulting radiologist, they said we can put a shield to protect the abdomen and take chest x-ray and not to worry.
> ...


You ca go ahead for medicals and inform your CO for pregnancy. You case will be finalized only once your baby is born and he/she is included in the Application. It happened with us and i did the same.. else after birth of baby you have to wait for ateast six weeks and only then your wife can do medicals...


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

kris299 said:


> Here is my situation:
> My wife is in her 7th month of pregnancy and baby is due on 1st week of March 2015. My wife is the primary applicant and we got invitation for 189 Visa on dec 19th 2014.
> 
> First thought medicals for my wife will not be possible but after consulting radiologist, they said we can put a shield to protect the abdomen and take chest x-ray and not to worry.
> ...


Wait for the baby to be born mate. We were on the same boat 7 months ago. My wife was 5 months pregnant when I got the invite. I followed the advice from this forum to wait and inform CO on my wife's pregnancy. CO have a special processing flow for those pregnant applicants. You just need to be patient and enjoy your time with your pregnant wife. 

Today, I received the golden grant email and the best things is that my son is included. No fees added. The best Christmas gift ever...


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

My counsel will be that you wait. Do the Medicals for your wife. My wife did her Medicals when she was 7 months pregnant, we had a healthy baby in the US about three weeks ago. What you Ned to do is when your application have reached two months, upload information into your immi account that your wife is expected to have her baby at around early March and you want the baby included. This allow all processes to go on and final decision delayed till baby is born. They know that your wife is pregnant from her Medicals, but they will not delay decision if you don't tell them. In our situation because we plan to move early, we decided not to interfere with the processing, our baby was born four days after 189 granted. If we asked to be delayed, it's would be about January ending before we get the grant, and if we take another three months to tidy things up, it will be April before we move, but we wanted to move in Feb. so, we got a 12 months multiple entry visitor visa 600 which allows us apply for further stay and other visas, for our new born son, since he has US citizenship it took 24 hours. We now plan to apply for PR visa for him, either from outside or within Australia. That will cost either 2300 or 3500 respectively, and take a few months. Check the flow of my posts on this thread.

So, personal situation is important, but if you are not needing to move fast, it's cheaper to wait. All the best.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Dear All,

I got invitation today for subclass 190 (NSW). My wife is 4 month pregnant right now. As per her doctor, expected delivery would be in June 2015 . Should I wait till delivery or go for medical? Please advice.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got invitation today for subclass 190 (NSW). My wife is 4 month pregnant right now. As per her doctor, expected delivery would be in June 2015 . Should I wait till delivery or go for medical? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


yes.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes.


Dear Expatriate,

Thanks for response. But it is regret to inform that I could not understand your point. Should I & wife go for medical or not right now? Please shed some light on this.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear Expatriate, Thanks for response. But it is regret to inform that I could not understand your point. Should I & wife go for medical or not right now? Please shed some light on this. Thanks & Regards,


 you should wait 

1- child gets PR with you 
2- no x-ray risk


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got invitation today for subclass 190 (NSW). My wife is 4 month pregnant right now. As per her doctor, expected delivery would be in June 2015 . Should I wait till delivery or go for medical? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


Congrats on your invitation. Please go ahead and lodge your application first, then submit all documents, you may then leave out the Medicals for your wife only. All other should do their Medicals please.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Akin said:


> Congrats on your invitation. Please go ahead and lodge your application first, then submit all documents, you may then leave out the Medicals for your wife only. All other should do their Medicals please.


Dear Akin,
Thanks for your response. VISA grant will be given in an one lot to a family or they may grant me first then after completion wife's medical she will get grant later?Any idea.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear Akin,
> Thanks for your response. VISA grant will be given in an one lot to a family or they may grant me first then after completion wife's medical she will get grant later?Any idea.


Everyone on your application will be granted same time when decision is made. It's one application sort of, principal applicant and defendants, but it's same visa and conditions.

Do all that needs to be done, then wait for only your wife medical. That way, it's almost decision ready. Case Officer will at the point of final assessment then ask for it, and you can then say she is pregnant and you want to wait for newborn. Mummy and newborn will then do their Medicals together and in two weeks after you can expect your grant, if all goes well.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Akin said:


> Everyone on your application will be granted same time when decision is made. It's one application sort of, principal applicant and defendants, but it's same visa and conditions.
> 
> Do all that needs to be done, then wait for only your wife medical. That way, it's almost decision ready. Case Officer will at the point of final assessment then ask for it, and you can then say she is pregnant and you want to wait for newborn. Mummy and newborn will then do their Medicals together and in two weeks after you can expect your grant, if all goes well.


Thanks for reply. Only X-ray test of wife will be deferred, however other test would be carried out. Is is correct? So, HAP ID would be created for both of us after visa lodge? 
Please clarify.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Thanks for reply. Only X-ray test of wife will be deferred, however other test would be carried out. Is is correct? So, HAP ID would be created for both of us after visa lodge?
> Please clarify.


Correct. All other tests can be done, and x-ray only deferred. However, with an abdominal shield, pregnant women can do the X-ray and it's safe. X-ray can be done this way from second trimester. But you have to give your informed consent. My wife did her Medicals with the X-ray at seven months. Our baby was born December and is fine. Even DIBP site says X-ray can be done, but with consent of applicant who is pregnant and with necessary precautions. Generally, do tors don't want to do X-ray for pregnant women except its urgent and for medical reasons.

If you apply now and do all your Medicals, ts likely your grant will come before baby is born. You can then have your baby in OZ and he or she will be a citizen instantly. However once pregnancy is over seven months, it's not advisable to fly long distance, so that might not work out for you.

You make the final decision. All the best.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Akin said:


> Correct. All other tests can be done, and x-ray only deferred. However, with an abdominal shield, pregnant women can do the X-ray and it's safe. X-ray can be done this way from second trimester. But you have to give your informed consent. My wife did her Medicals with the X-ray at seven months. Our baby was born December and is fine. Even DIBP site says X-ray can be done, but with consent of applicant who is pregnant and with necessary precautions. Generally, do tors don't want to do X-ray for pregnant women except its urgent and for medical reasons.
> 
> If you apply now and do all your Medicals, ts likely your grant will come before baby is born. You can then have your baby in OZ and he or she will be a citizen instantly. However once pregnancy is over seven months, it's not advisable to fly long distance, so that might not work out for you.
> 
> You make the final decision. All the best.


Dear Akin,

Thank you very much. You have given me a basis for my decision. I'll be take further step soon.

Once again thanks.

Regards,


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I have a few questions wrt wife pregnancy and the subsequent process for this.

1. My wife is expecting in March'15.I had applied for the 189 visa on 28th Oct 2014.Somehow my email was not validated and I did not receive any emails from CO or even a CO is assigned.However when I logged in today to immiaccount to check the status the application still shows "In Progress",however I find some documents status as "Requested".The date shows as 6th Jan 2015 which is just 2 days back.Now how do I know who is my CO.Shall I contact their telephone number and request for those details?

2. I understand that this is a Change of circumstances as my wife is pregnant and I will need to fill Form 1022.I will need to Attach that document under my Spouse documents or my Documents?Or shall I send it to CO email once I know who is the CO?

3. In my application,I observed at one place for the questions "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"..I remember I filled it "Yes" as I have travelled to Australia earlier and the information is present in application below in Applicant's Previous Countries of Residence section but somehow it is showing as "No".Shall I also change this in information in 1022 form by requesting the CO?

Please help me with the above queries.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

vermapu said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have a few questions wrt wife pregnancy and the subsequent process for this.
> 
> 1. My wife is expecting in March'15.I had applied for the 189 visa on 28th Oct 2014.Somehow my email was not validated and I did not receive any emails from CO or even a CO is assigned.However when I logged in today to immiaccount to check the status the application still shows "In Progress",however I find some documents status as "Requested".The date shows as 6th Jan 2015 which is just 2 days back.Now how do I know who is my CO.Shall I contact their telephone number and request for those details?
> ...



Hi, first, congrats on your coming baby! 
I think you are lucky. You can't fill change in circumstances form until your wife have the baby. She was pregnant when you applied, so circumstance has not changed. What you do is email the C.O. and tell him or her that your wife is expecting baby I'm March and you want to add the baby. C. O. Will note that and wait till baby is born. After which you inform them and send birth certificate and passport for them to generate id for Medicals.
Has your wife done her Medicals? The requested document will have the email you reply to. Also, update them too to immi, to relevant section. As primary applicant, you can upload to your section. But email it too. And after two weeks, call to conform of they got it.

You need to ensure your email is working! Very little can be done in this world today without a functional email account.

All the best.


----------



## philip123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi friends
My wife is expecting in April'15 and we have not done our medicals till now. CO has been allocated to our case and has requested for meds. 
we have sent a mail to the CO stating the pregnancy(we had already front loaded form 1022) and asking if my wife can do her medicals later.


My questions:
1. Can I (Primary applicant) and my daughter do our medicals now and my wife do it later, after the baby is born?

2. If we choose to do my wife's meds now, And according to one of the previous posts, i understand that except for my wife's xray, she can complete her medical examination and blood tests and that the x ray can be done after the baby is born. If thats the case, will the same HAP ID be used for the xray even though it is taken at a later date?

3. Will the date of first entry be decided on the basis of when my(main applicant) medicals are done or will it be when my wife's and the new born's meds are done? (our PCCs are dated Sept(UK) and Nov(IND) ) 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

The earliest date on the medicals and PCCs determines how much time you have to validate the visa. The whole family has to make the first entry while the medicals (and PCCs) are still valid, which is 12 months from the issue date. Therefore it's usually best to get them all done in one go. 

I saw that your PCC was issued on October 31, 2014 - thus you'd have to validate your visa until October 30, 2015. Since that already limits your travel time window, you can go ahead and get the medicals for yourself and your daughter now. Your wife (and the baby) have to go through medicals after the birth. You'll also need a passport for the newborn to add it to the visa.


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Akin...
My wife has not completed the Medicals yet...We will have to wait till the baby is born to complete those..

Also just wanted to check about query No 3 I posted..Shall I inform the CO about the same in email only or is there any form to be filled.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

vermapu said:


> Thanks Akin...
> My wife has not completed the Medicals yet...We will have to wait till the baby is born to complete those..
> 
> Also just wanted to check about query No 3 I posted..Shall I inform the CO about the same in email only or is there any form to be filled.


I guess email is sufficient. I don't know of any form.


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,
One query..

1. My wife is pregnant and expecting in March'15.I have informed CO of the same and he has mentioned that he has put my application on Hold and I will need to submit my new born birth certificate,passport,Form 1022 and Medicals for my wife when the baby is born.I wanted to check if I should go for Medicals now or is it ok If I wait till my wife is ready to go for Medicals.I have already got a PCC dated 2nd Jan.Just checking this to make sure that my medicals can wait till the time my wife delivers or is it required that I should undergo medical exams now only.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

What would be average cost if a baby will be delivered in Australia (preferably in a public hospital) ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

For PR holders delivery in a Public Hospital is free of cost, all cost will be covered by Medicare, however, you have to pay a few times for GP visits, ultrasound etc.

Girl Aussie



ElectraEagle said:


> What would be average cost if a baby will be delivered in Australia (preferably in a public hospital) ?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> For PR holders delivery in a Public Hospital is free of cost, all cost will be covered by Medicare, however, you have to pay a few times for GP visits, ultrasound etc.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for reply, girlaussie. If possible, May you give me an idea of GP's fee in NSW (esp. in Sydney) as well as ultrasound fee over there?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You welcome, well if you find Bulk Billing GP then you don't have to pay GP's fee but it depends who you are visiting, I don't remember exactly how much I paid for me visits but it was somewhere between $60 (for GP) & 70-100 for senior consultants but you get some % back from Medicare, for ultrasound it's $150 + but again you get roughly $100 back.

P.S. I don't live in Sydney so can't quote exact figure, sorry.

Girl Aussie



ElectraEagle said:


> Thanks for reply, girlaussie. If possible, May you give me an idea of GP's fee in NSW (esp. in Sydney) as well as ultrasound fee over there?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> You welcome, well if you find Bulk Billing GP then you don't have to pay GP's fee but it depends who you are visiting, I don't remember exactly how much I paid for me visits but it was somewhere between $60 (for GP) & 70-100 for senior consultants but you get some % back from Medicare, for ultrasound it's $150 + but again you get roughly $100 back.
> 
> P.S. I don't live in Sydney so can't quote exact figure, sorry.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Dear Girl Aussie,

Thanks again for your quick response. This information certainly help me for my financial planning while moving to Oz.

Once again thank you.

Electra Eagle


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You very welcome, please feel free to ask if you have more questions.

Good luck!

Girl Aussie



ElectraEagle said:


> Dear Girl Aussie,
> 
> Thanks again for your quick response. This information certainly help me for my financial planning while moving to Oz.
> 
> ...


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello All

Greetings for the day !! Hope everybody is doing well. 

Just wanted to know which visa is applicable for my parent - mother visiting us to take care of my wife during her pregnancy ?

I read that subclass 600 is the one, however, wanted to know if there are any suggestions, pros and cons. 

Thank you in advance !


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah tourist visa 600 or sponsored family stream if you are living in Australia for more than 2 years.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



gkkumar said:


> Hello All
> 
> Greetings for the day !! Hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> You very welcome, please feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi 
Girl Aussie,
I got visa grant today. I'm thinking to land Oz with my 5 months pregnant wife. I have decided to initial stay at Parramatta, NSW. Could you suggest me that how much fund required for us including delivery of baby? 

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Congratulations. I guess you were bit excited and probably didn't read me above posts  I have already mentioned there is no cost for delivering a baby in Australia as its all covered by Medicare, however, there are few times when you have to pay for GP visits or ultrasound. 

'How much fund required' hmmm this cost varies as for rent, food etc you should atleast require $2500-3000 per month.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



ElectraEagle said:


> Hi
> Girl Aussie,
> I got visa grant today. I'm thinking to land Oz with my 5 months pregnant wife. I have decided to initial stay at Parramatta, NSW. Could you suggest me that how much fund required for us including delivery of baby?
> 
> Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Congratulations. I guess you were bit excited and probably didn't read me above posts  I have already mentioned there is no cost for delivering a baby in Australia as its all covered by Medicare, however, there are few times when you have to pay for GP visits or ultrasound.
> 
> 'How much fund required' hmmm this cost varies as for rent, food etc you should atleast require $2500-3000 per month.
> 
> ...


Yes! really excited... What would be process for registration into a Hospital in Oz? First of all, I have to visit a GP with all Medical Record or directly enroll to a Hospital? Could you shed some light on this, please?

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah I understand  

It's very simple, visit your local GP, doesn't matter what medical record you have they will do all the test etc again, once reports arrive GP will give you a reference letter, you have to call the hospital & they will give you an appointment, it could take up to 1 month or more to get this so have patience. So basically this is it, she will again be examined and midwife will be assigned who will advice her till delivery.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



ElectraEagle said:


> Yes! really excited... What would be process for registration into a Hospital in Oz? First of all, I have to visit a GP with all Medical Record or directly enroll to a Hospital? Could you shed some light on this, please?
> 
> Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Yeah I understand
> 
> It's very simple, visit your local GP, doesn't matter what medical record you have they will do all the test etc again, once reports arrive GP will give you a reference letter, you have to call the hospital & they will give you an appointment, it could take up to 1 month or more to get this so have patience. So basically this is it, she will again be examined and midwife will be assigned who will advice her till delivery.
> 
> ...


Dear Girl Aussie,

Thanks for your reply. As I have decided to land Oz with my wife. Further, She will deliver baby over there (expected in June'15). Does she need any additional female family member during last 8/9th month? Or, care and/ or facilities available in Hospital is sufficient for her proper care? What do you think on the same? Please Guide me.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ElectraEagle, 

it's fairly uncommon in Australia to have a female relative (mom etc.) to _live_ with you towards the end of the pregnancy. It's not an illness after all where she needs to be "cared" for. Most pregnant women manage on their own. Besides, many new grandmothers work themselves and do not have the time (or inclination) to take over a daughter's household.

That said, since your wife probably has not friends/relatives nearby, it might be nice if her mom (or yours) could visit around the time of birth. After all, you will be at work all day around that time and a new baby can be stressful. The Visitor Visa (subclass 600) would allow your/her parents to visit for a couple of months.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi ElectraEagle,
> 
> it's fairly uncommon in Australia to have a female relative (mom etc.) to _live_ with you towards the end of the pregnancy. It's not an illness after all where she needs to be "cared" for. Most pregnant women manage on their own. Besides, many new grandmothers work themselves and do not have the time (or inclination) to take over a daughter's household.
> 
> That said, since your wife probably has not friends/relatives nearby, it might be nice if her mom (or yours) could visit around the time of birth. After all, you will be at work all day around that time and a new baby can be stressful. The Visitor Visa (subclass 600) would allow your/her parents to visit for a couple of months.


Hi Espresso,
Thanks for your response. I got your point and we will manage by ourselves. However, I'll keep open sub-class 600 option for my mother in last month of pregnancy, if required.

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Well it really depends on your wife, hospital facilities are only available till she is there like 2-3 days after birth. You both should know how to manage things later at home, midwives are only gonna visit for 2 weeks and that's it. It would be ideal to have someone to assist new-mom for few days but you don't really need someone for last 8/9 months, one of my midwife told me 'pregnancy is not an illness' so all tasks can be performed without any problem. 

Girl Aussie 



ElectraEagle said:


> Dear Girl Aussie,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. As I have decided to land Oz with my wife. Further, She will deliver baby over there (expected in June'15). Does she need any additional female family member during last 8/9th month? Or, care and/ or facilities available in Hospital is sufficient for her proper care? What do you think on the same? Please Guide me.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Bunnie (Mar 31, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> fill form 1022 and upload it ASAP with any proof (pregnancy test or something).
> 
> Now if you get the PR *BEFORE* birth, you all will get the PRs except the newborn, which you will have to lodge a child visa for the newborn. OR, if your wife is not too far along, she can give birth there (she will have to get Hep B vaccine first), and then the baby will be Australian citizen.
> 
> If your wife gives birth BEFORE the grant, then you will have to fill another form 1022, attach the newborn's passport and birth certificate, then wait for an eMedical form and a HAP ID for the kid, and do medicals. The baby will be added free of charge to your application and will get PR with the rest of the family.


hello,
In the third case (the wife gives birth before the PR and before applying to immigration) if we added our new born to the visa application from the biggening will he take the PR and be a citizen in 4 years exactly like us? i heard that the baby won't take the Australian passport before he reaches 14 years old, is that correct?

Please advise


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

Bunnie said:


> hello,
> In the third case (the wife gives birth before the PR and before applying to immigration) if we added our new born to the visa application from the biggening will he take the PR and be a citizen in 4 years exactly like us? i heard that the baby won't take the Australian passport before he reaches 14 years old, is that correct?
> 
> Please advise


Not correct


----------



## Bunnie (Mar 31, 2015)

Akin said:


> Not correct


so if we had our baby and add him to the application before getting the PR he will take the passport with us after spending 4 years in Australia?


----------



## Bunnie (Mar 31, 2015)

Bunnie said:


> so if we had our baby and add him to the application before getting the PR he will take the passport with us after spending 4 years in Australia?


can anyone confirm please guys?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bunnie said:


> can anyone confirm please guys?


Yes


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone..

I would really appreciate anyone's information regarding the matter.

I lodged my application on 3rd March 15.
CO asked for few docs on 16th April. Uploaded the same day.
Got the acknowledgement on 23rd April but with that it was the DELAY Email as well.
My Wife is pregnant and she is due in 1st week of July.
I told to DIBP today morning and told her our situation that we will not be able to travel after 25th May. Which she noted and asked me put an email the same time as well so can expedite the email to the concerned management. But she told as well that as I have already received a delay email that it is possible that I may not get a positive response as well.
In that case she asked to put the HOLD Email so that hold our visa finalising till the birth of new born.

I wanted to know the process of Hold Email that either i have to submit the Change of Circumstances form just and email subjecting my application no. N Case officer no. will do for it?
And how the process works after when I will send my new born documents? Does it take the same delay times like Visa Process or is it a swift process then?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi. Well if the CO is not allotted yet to your case, you can wait and as soon as you receive the email inform him. Secondly if you are pregnant they will not issue you hAP id for medical. Your and baby's medical will be done after the baby is born.
> In my case, my wife got pregnant after a month of medical if i remember correctly. As soon as we knew, we informed the CO. He will tell you which forms you need to complete. The advantage is in this case baby can be added for free plus all the family will get the PR together.
> We had a baby 16th July. We are waiting for his passport to add him. My CO just asked me to fill couple of forms and send him passport copy, pictures, birth certificate and he will add the baby to the online application without any extra cost.
> Hope this helps. Goodluck for the baby
> Takecares!!


Hello Ali Sajjad..
How long time did it take after you submitted all the docx and meds of your new born?


----------



## philip123 (Apr 24, 2014)

danhkhan said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> I would really appreciate anyone's information regarding the matter.
> 
> ...


Hi Danhkhan
what is the DELAY mail?


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

As far as I know.... U need to fill form 1022 with change in circumstance stating U recently had a baby born in ur family (U need to give this after baby born) and Also, once baby born, u need to provide Birth certificate and passport details to them so that they can include baby name in ur application in the same Form 1022. 
Once they have added baby name to ur application, they will send acknowledgment. 
Then how much time it will take...im not sure. 

AND i not aware of the "Delay mail" u are talking about !!


----------



## reena kakkar (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Guys, We have the same case and after submitting form 1022, we got our new born baby added into the application but baby is mentioned under - Non Migrating Applicant,how can we get it corrected and baby to be added as Migrating Applicant?


----------



## s_aliasad83 (Nov 10, 2015)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Yes you are right. This is free of charge. This is what CO wrote me :
> 
> "There is a note on file that you are expecting a baby in July 2014. To add child to the application after birth you will need to provide birth certificate, passport and a completed Form 1436 (no fee applicable). We will add your child to the application and provide a HAP ID as they will also need to meet the health requirement."
> 
> Hope this clear things up btw congrats in the baby. We are expecting anytime in July. Lets see. Goodluck


Hi Guys,
I m in almost same situation. 
We applied Visa Logde on 06 July'15, and CO allocated on 26th Sep'15 asking for health checkup. 

My wife has a pregancy of 5 week and we won't go for x-Ray. I have informed the detail to CO along with the refferal form provided by eMecidal team, but didn't explicitily ask him to put my case on Hold. Still i m waiting for his response. 

My major concern is that if case get in Hold does it effect on my points too as currently == 60 but in January my age will cross 32 and then it will be 55 i guess .

Please assist me as i m bit worried.

Thanks,
Asad


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

s_aliasad83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I m in almost same situation.
> We applied Visa Logde on 06 July'15, and CO allocated on 26th Sep'15 asking for health checkup.
> 
> ...


Dear Asad..
Five weeks are nothing.. My wife gone for her medicals in 4th Month..
At your time.. The Fetus is very Tiny and not effected by Chest X rays.. moreover.. ask the attender to give her belt to wrap around belly so it saves any kind of exposure to Xrays..

Moreover.. Points is for skill Select under which U are invited for Visa.. and not after the application of Visa if m not wrong.. More senior Member can put more light on this..

My suggestion go for X Ray.. take your Visa within next 30-40 Days..
Travel to Australia and give birth to your child there..
Born Australian Citizen.. 

I hope it helps..


----------



## s_aliasad83 (Nov 10, 2015)

danhkhan said:


> Dear Asad..
> Five weeks are nothing.. My wife gone for her medicals in 4th Month..
> At your time.. The Fetus is very Tiny and not effected by Chest X rays.. moreover.. ask the attender to give her belt to wrap around belly so it saves any kind of exposure to Xrays..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response!!!!
I have strickly advised by doctor for not doing x-Ray espcaisally within 3 month of pregnancy that why we didn't make it.
I have applied for PR 189 Catagory.

Thanks
Asad


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Your points are "frozen" at the time of invitation, so turning 33 will not affect your eligibility for a visa. You should follow your doctor's guidance and your own personal decision regarding x-ray - most doctors will not recommend that your wife have one.


----------



## s_aliasad83 (Nov 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Your points are "frozen" at the time of invitation, so turning 33 will not affect your eligibility for a visa. You should follow your doctor's guidance and your own personal decision regarding x-ray - most doctors will not recommend that your wife have one.


Thank you very much for the assistance.

Asad


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I want to add my newborn to my application, I Have filled form 1022 and have the scan of her original birth certificate and passport. Can anyone help me and tell me which office I need to send email? My case was with brisbane office when I put it on hold... now i have found 2 different addresses where I can send it by email... one says that you have to mail it to the office where your case is in process meaning [email protected] or [email protected]... can anyone guide me where to send this infromation


----------



## mazumder (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am seeking information regarding visitor/tourist /family sponsor visa information. If anyone know anything related to this please ,please share.
let me explain my situation first 
Me n my wife both are permanent residence. My wife doesn't has any job now, she is 6 months pregnant now.my mother in law wants to come over here from Bangladesh to look after my wife on delivery time, which is due on feb-2017 for 45-60 days. 
My queries are-
1. Which exact visa subclass I should apply for and which form/s will requires for that?
2. Should I or my wife apply from my immi account for my mother-in-law?in that case any additional form need to be filled up by the applicant?
3. How many days earlier should I apply?
4.So far I know , if I apply for family sponsored visa ,CO might ask for upto $15000 as bond.in that case, can I use my credit card and get refund to my savings account?
5. Does she needs a medical insurance for those days?
6.Here is the list which I am planning to arrange, please correct me if I don't need some of these or need to add any other documents-
a.Mother in laws passport , national id , birth certificate, property owner documents,police clearance
b. Photograph
c.filled up application form/online form
d.my wife's pr +passport, public exam certificate where her moms name on it
e.doctors report mentioning baby's due date
f.our marriage certificate, my bank statement, my payslip, invitation letter

Thank you


----------



## asimkhan_51 (Dec 26, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi ali_sajjad86,
> 
> fill out form 1022 and upload it in the eVisa system. Normally, they put the application on hold until after the baby is born, because most women don't want to go through X-ray for the medicals while pregnant. Since your wife already went through the medicals, I don't know what will happen. Some scenarios:
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,
Can you please help me to reply for below questions regarding partner visa.
I got my PR in January 2015 and i went for 5 days for must landing in June 2015 then return bak to Dubai for my job. Now i got married and want to apply for my partner visa. My questions are:

1)Is it necessary for me as a sponsor to be in Australia at the time of lodgement for my partner?
2)If not then is it necessary for me as a sponsor to be in Australia, on Job and pay taxes?

Waiting for your kind reply


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Guys 

I have logged by Visa Application yesterday, My Wife is 13 weeks pregnant and in a dilemma and need your guidance and expertise. I want to have the baby in Australia:

1- Should i wait for the Baby to be born and then get him/her added, this means will have to wait for 7-8 months. This is the safest bet.

2- Since its 13 weeks, Doc is ok with doing the X Ray and so are we, since we have uploaded all docs expect Medicals we should be ready by 15th week. 
2.1 If we get grant before 32 weeks we can fly and have the baby there. 
2.2 If we get grant after 32 weeks we will have to do a Child Sub Class 101.

What should i do ?

How can i get a Direct Grant ?


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have logged by Visa Application yesterday, My Wife is 13 weeks pregnant and in a dilemma and need your guidance and expertise. I want to have the baby in Australia:
> 
> ...


If you upload all the required documents (Medicals and PCC , form 80 also) the chances of getting a direct grant are more. If any document is pending the CO will mail you and back and forth communication will take time.

If you are planning to get an Xray for your wife suggest using a lead shield , do let know the xray technician that she is pregnant. Read below thread also:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...135614-wife-pregnant-during-visa-process.html


----------

